# Poping Grain



## jttheclockman (Mar 4, 2007)

Something I have not seen mentioned in most of the pen forums I visit so I thought I would ask here. In scrolling and in flat work woodworking we always try to enhance the grain or as they say pop the grain color. I do not see that as being done with the blanks you guys use. It looks like you just put CA or friction polish and you are satisfied. Does this poping of the grain not a big deal with pen making or is this step just left out when describing the finish applied???  I know burls and most exotics are colorful as isbut still I use exotics all the time in scrolling and like the look a BLO or Danish oil provides.I am thinking this will just slow down the proces of finishing a pen in an hour or so that is why it is not done. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 4, 2007)

Many of us use BLO in our CA finish, in part because it pops the grain.


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2007)

CA when applied to properly prepared base pops the grain as far as I am concerned.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 4, 2007)

Interesting question...
Interesting on several fronts.  You mentioned that people like CA (true), but you didn't find any mention of a CA/BLO method of application?  I'm still trying to refine my technique so I am not qualified to answer how, but I do know I have read numerous posts/threads/instructions about how to apply a CA finish with BLO.  I'm sure more experienced members will pop in on this but you should turn up  a plethora of threads regarding BLO.  Make sure you search the archives as well.  (You must check the box, when performing a search, to search the archives.)  I think there's an article or two in the Library about this subject and RussFairfield has a site that discusses this.  Penturners are very interested in popping the grain, I assure you.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 4, 2007)

In the time it took me to type my answer, two others got there.  I also wanted to add that Friction polish is not the finish of choice here and a lot of the pencrafters on this site want quality not necessarily quantity.  They will take the time to make the best looking pen they can.  Some will even take weeks to apply a proper finish.


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 4, 2007)

John,

I finish my pens with lacquer.  Prior to applying the lacquer, I do wipe the pens with a coat of BLO to enhance the grain.

jeff


----------



## fiferb (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Dario, when I apply my first coat of thin CA the grain pops.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 4, 2007)

The short answer is that, almost anything you put on the wood will "pop" the grain after it has been sanded and polished to MicroMesh 12,000.

Furniture builders dobn't like to sand to that fine a grit, so they have to rely on the differential penetration of an oil to do the "popping" for them.

Some pen turners do both because they like the results.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 5, 2007)

"Pop the grain" has two different meanings and is sometimes used interchangably. 

1. Enhance the grain - yes, some oils, finishes, waxes enhance the grain and make the grain more pronounced, make it "stand out" figuratively, so to speak. The grain figure is brought to the forefront in this connotation of "pop the grain."

2. The grain is raised, specifically, the softer portions are raised in order to sand it down. A finish will cause the soft fibers of the early wood rings to literally rise up above the late wood or hard rings. Some furniture makers will lightly wet the wood to raise the grain and then sand or even scrape the raised softer wood to an even surface with the harder wood. When the finish is placed on the wood, less finish sanding is needed to bring it to a smooth state. This is referred to as "poping the grain" also in some circles. Not for the purpose to "enhance" the grain but to get it smoother. 

I see the two different uses often. The second one might be more regional in its use.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 5, 2007)

I will occasionally use stain on figured woods to enhance the grain pattern. I did this with lacewood recently and the result was very pleasing. I use a wipe on/wipe off process. Takes seconds. Allow to dry, go throuh sanding process again but only gently.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 1, 2007)

I routinely sand my wood pen blanks to 12000 with micro mesh, wiping blanks down with alcohol between grits. Yes to remove all sanding residue from the previous grit, but to also raise the grain for the next grit. I will sometimes buff with white diamond, but always finish with Shellawax. I admittedly have much to learn, but I can't wait to see a finished grain pattern with more "POP" than I am now getting, john


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nightingale,

Take some time to read some of the threads on finishing.  Soon you will wonder why you used Shellawax.


----------



## bob393 (Apr 8, 2007)

Once you start to use CA you will never go back. It just plain works. Polishing it is almost like polishing resin


----------

